
Creating a Christmas card on a vintage IBM 1401 mainframe - ingve
http://www.righto.com/2017/12/creating-christmas-card-on-vintage-ibm_7.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15876947](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15876947)

12+ comments

